# Irritated/sore scalp rememdies



## SagMaria (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been stripping my hair colour with harsh shampoos (on purpose) but it's resulted in a sore, irritated scalp.  Does anyone have any remedies, both DIY and store bought - NATUARL preffered please!!  Thanks!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 2, 2009)

This isn't really a remedy, but what kind of shampoo do you usually use? Maybe switching to a sulfate free shampoo would be much gentler and non-irritating could help a bit. 

But as for remedies, I haven't tried this yet but plan on doing so. I've read online that one use for emu oil ( you can probably get this at any health food store or even a vitamin store) is to rub it into your scalp and hair during shampooing. This is suppose to help with dryness and irritation since emu oil is anti-inflammatory and very moisturizing.


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 28, 2009)

Gaaaahhh  its at it again (ITCHY SCALP DRIVING ME NUUUTS!!!) and I have not been abusing my scalp, WHAT IS THIS??  THE WEATHER?  What do you girls with SENSITIVE SCALPS use?


----------



## alka1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Aloe vera gel is a soothing, light moisturizer for irritated skin. Many people use it on sunburns. I like to use it on my face sometimes, as well as a lightweight gel for my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jojoba oil is an amazing non-greasy oil for the skin. It can be used in the scalp, to calm the skin and to condition the hair.

These can be found at any drugstore/health store. I like to mix some aloe vera gel with a few drops of jojoba oil and it always works great. also keeps my hair soft and smooth with no icky greasy feel!

HTH and hope your scalp feels better soon


----------

